# Looking to buy a knife - $250 budget



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm looking to buy a knife. Preferably a Chef's knife. I'd like one that I don't need to sharpen very often. I really like the hammered look and right now, I'm looking at Shun's Premier Chef's knife.

I think they have them from 7" and up to 10". 

What do you think of the Shun Premier series? would you suggest a different one? And what size would you suggest?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Other than the knife itself, you can extend time between sharpening with

-good technique

-proper storage

-quality end grain cutting board

-touch ups, honing, stropping etc.


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

This will be my first real knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you going to be sending these back to Shun for the "free" sharpening.  If so then you can likely find a local service that will do a better job, and also do some needed thinning, and make up the difference in postage.

You will still need something for touch up, a Shun steel, or any conventional ribbed steel, will just ruin your edge, so you will need something running anywhere from stopping on cardboard/newspaper to an Idahone.

Of course Shun is not the only knife to consider, recent posts are full of options and their particular idiosyncrasies.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For the past 2 years an 8 inch Shun Premier has been my "go to" chef knife.  Light, sharp, good looking, and very effective when used correctly.  At home that is, for me, the most comfortable length but every once in a while I wish it were 10 inches.  For size ask yourself two questions:  What am I comfortable wielding, and how big (or small) is my cutting board.  Those questions will help you decide whether 8 or 10 inch is best answer.  7 inch chef knife is little more than a novelty item.  Keeping one sharp with a ceramic hone is easy and effective.  Sending back to Shun (or any other outside sharpening service) means you'll need a backup knife of some sort.  I sent mine to Perfect Sharpening (Sacramento, CA) when I dropped it and bent the tip.  They were the authorized sharpening place during that period when Kershaw/Shun stopped free sharpening, I believe.  They did a wonderful repair and sharpening, but the shipping was waaay more than expected.  Shipping isn't as inexpensive as it once was!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What can I say? It keeps my knives blazingly sharp, which allows me to cut all the veg, proteins, and herbs I need to cook with. It allows allows me to cut my fingers too... which doesn't happen often but when it does I often see the blood long before I feel the pain of the laceration. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

AEB-L stainless isn't a bad steel to start with, plenty of good options here too. The OP in another post bought this one which I think is particularly good for a newbie because it has a very slight curve to the flat spot, a little easier to sharpen while still having a somewhat functionally flat profile. Sharp looking knife, middle of the road price, good geometry.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/satadagy240.html

Rick


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ginsanko is another alternative to AEB-L - I love Tanaka's blue steel damascus gyutos, but this one in Ginsan looks like an excellent knife from an excellent maker.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tagigy24.html





  








tanaka-ginsan-gyuto-240mm-27.png




__
mike9


__
Jan 10, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have that same G3 knife in 210 mm. Man, i do regret not buying the 240 mm!

Fine blade, easy to sharpen, a special white-silver color.


----------

